# Looking for Competent Roleplayers



## SpiritMacardi (Mar 21, 2008)

Basically what the header says. I'm looking for some people I can do story writing with, since it's been far too long since I've worked with anyone on a good story. However, I don't just roleplay with anyone. There are some criteria, but they should be easy to follow for any true writer:

I don't mind one-line posts, as long as they're well-written. By that I mean none of "*-name here- sweatdrops*"

No power playing. You can say that my character is following you or something, but no taking outright control of him.

Only agree to do this if you're willing to be on friendly terms with my character. Pics of him can be seen by going to the FA link in my signature.

I do roleplaying through instant messenger, and my AIM, Yahoo, and MSN screen names can be gotten from my FA page.

That's all really. If you're a good person and, at least, a casual writer, then these criteria are probably ones you already follow yourself. It's basically just to weed out any immature writers, so if you're interested in this then feel free to reply.


----------



## Anubis16 (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't roleplay myself, but my brother does roleplaying on furcadia.  First of all, he takes it pretty seriously and only roleplays with people who are good.  He says that although much of the roleplaying there is pretty lousy, if you know where to look you can find some really skillful roleplayers.  I know you said you only do it through aim, yahoo, and msn, but that's pretty much all I got to offer.


----------



## Kiriska (Mar 22, 2008)

In a similar vein, depending on what sort of roleplaying you're looking for, both Bleeding Souls and Wild Wolf Society are wolf-based, advanced roleplaying boards. All players there write full paragraphs for roleplay in generally impeccable grammar. Even if you don't want to play on the boards themselves, I'm sure you could find some fantastic writers there.



[EDIT/Rhainor]
_fixed a link for ya._


----------



## SpiritMacardi (Mar 22, 2008)

Anubis16 said:
			
		

> I don't roleplay myself, but my brother does roleplaying on furcadia.  First of all, he takes it pretty seriously and only roleplays with people who are good.  He says that although much of the roleplaying there is pretty lousy, if you know where to look you can find some really skillful roleplayers.  I know you said you only do it through aim, yahoo, and msn, but that's pretty much all I got to offer.



Thanks for the info anyway. Maybe I'll try it one day; I'm just not too sure right now.


			
				Kiriska said:
			
		

> In a similar vein, depending on what sort of roleplaying you're looking for, both Bleeding Souls and Wild Wolf Society are wolf-based, advanced roleplaying boards. All players there write full paragraphs for roleplay in generally impeccable grammar. Even if you don't want to play on the boards themselves, I'm sure you could find some fantastic writers there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately I don't have any wolf characters x3

Though, if there are RP groups for wolves, maybe I can find some other boards that are more open in environment.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 3, 2008)

I see this is a bit old, and I know you mentioned AIM, Yahoo, and MSN, but... have you tried php message boards?  I have a few... and one in particular... that meets your specs.  If you're willing to try something different, let me know, and I can post the link(s)....


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

